# Croydon General Hospital - Winter 2003



## Jondoe_264 (Nov 22, 2007)

Since I overhauled our website and removed all our topside locations I've been meaning to add threads for each one here in way of atleast having them online somewhere. No idea how frequently I'll get around to adding them, but here's the first. I'll simply copy and paste the old website text into the thread and stick up a selection of photos.

I do not apologise for the quality of the photos!  Photography was not then and is not now my reason for exploring, just over the past four years I've improved slightly simply as a result of taking so many pics.

*Croydon General Hospital*

We visited here a couple of times at the end of 2003, on one occassion with _Mr. Bones_.

C.G.H was permanently closed in March 1997, though a day care centre operated in one of it's out buildings. It was an interesting mix of architectural styles, though the bulk of the buildings on the site were from the 1926 expansion of the hospital, established there in 1867.

The most notable point about C.G.H was how much apparatus was still in-situ. For one reason or another it seemed that very little had been removed from the site. All buildings on site at C.G.H have now been demolished and a new NHS Mental Health facility built in its place. The new facility incorporates original C.G.H stone work. 

_The Rear of the main block_





_Snowy rooftops_


_The roadside frontage_




_View to the road from the elevator gear room_


_Random chair lifty thinymie_




_Damp and crumbling office_


_View between buildings_




_More rooftops_


_X-ray dept_




_and again_


_The main entrance foyer_




_Appointments booth in rec hall_


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice one, looks like it was a really great place to explore


----------



## snappel (Nov 23, 2007)

Always good to see the old stuff again. Strange to think that in 5/10 years, so little of what's being explored today will remain.


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice, i especially love the front foyer photo.

S


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 23, 2007)

Fantastic JD, and considering we explored this on the very first day we met up - it was a GREAT explore. Would you like me to post a picture of the annoying buzzer gadget?

None of my photos came out 

This place was supposedly guarded by the same company as Cane Hill


----------



## King Al (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool Pics, I never got to explore this place and I lived so close to it  its does look great though


----------



## Simon-G (Nov 26, 2007)

Excelent pics, it always amazes me how much stuff is just left and some expensive looking equipment aswell. You'd have though with something like a hospital the place would have to be cleared out.

Simon-G


----------

